# Maybelline Instant Age Rewind concealer NC42-43



## kyd33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

  	I've heard great reviews for this concealer(one with the spongey tip applicator) as its meant to be thin consistency but doesn't cake up. I have severe dark circles and the ellis faas concealer which is brilliant is much too pricey.  Is there anybody out there that is in the NC42-43 range that uses this concealer? Would love to know the shade they use. Helpful guesses are welcome also. Thanks


----------

